# White Caterpillars



## CabinCrisis (Oct 23, 2012)

Those fuzzy hairs are a defense mechanism. They get in the skin and cause irritation. If it went away, I wouldn't worry about it. Just tell the kiddos not to eat them.:thumbup:


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

http://umaine.edu/home-and-garden-ipm/2011/09/01/tussock-moth-caterpillars/

allergic reaction the the hairs. 

I saw it on facebook too.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link Gustavas. I'll show the pictures to the kids. :thumbsup:

Barb


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, I saw the post too and it had this link attached.

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/insects/tussock.asp#cH9VmAK3fBECFpei.99


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you taylorjm and CabinCrisis. Wow, I never would have thought that a soft little caterpillar would be able to do that. It's good to know though. 

Haha, Snopes said the email about them was circulating in August of 2011. Leave it to me to find out about it 3 years later. :whistling2:


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

it's a bad year for them, so no surprise a resurgence in facebook activity about them.


----------



## CabinCrisis (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, that cute fuzz usually has a purpose for bugs. Tarantulas can even shoot their little hairs at you!


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd rather see a caterpillar then a tarantula any day.


----------

